# Getting a Puppy



## Jenny Bond (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I will be bringing my Malinois puppy home on December 7, 2013 and I will be picking a male out of a litter of 11. There are 8 males and 3 females. I am getting the dog to compete primarily in IPO and possibly other protection sports. I have two questions for you all concerning picking my pup.

I realize it is a little vain and in the end not at all important but I would love if the perfect dog was also going to be a larger dog. I have my petit female (43pds) and would like to get a larger male. Mama is 70pds and the father is 90pds so I'm confident he'll be a good size. Anyway, the question is "How much did your pup weigh at 7 weeks and how much do they weigh full grown?"

The second question and by far the more important one. Any tips on picking out a great working pup? Anything I should look for, avoid?

Thanks in advance,

Jenny Bond


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jenny, I would be a little concerned if the breeder had all the pups out when you arrived and just told you to pick one. In my experience, knowledgable working breeders will evaluate the puppies from the time their born until around 7 weeks and give you their findings on the puppies and tell you which one (or maybe a couple) they would recommend for you based on what you're looking for.

Is it possible your breeder will do this and you're just mistaken that you will have your pick from all 11? 

To answer your last question more directly, I would *avoid* a breeder that lets you pick your own puppy out of a whole litter (unless they are _really_ all that uniform). If you want to stack the deck in your favor, I would find a reputable breeder who has a good success rate at evaluating puppies and placing them in appropriate homes.

As far as weight, hopefully others will give you the answer you're looking for to make you happy, but you will have no indication of how big your puppy will be until you have him and he starts maturing. 

I wish you luck with your future pup and hope he turns out nicely for you.


----------



## Jenny Bond (Oct 9, 2013)

Dave, the breeder will be giving me his recommendation. He said he is going to pick a couple out that he feels would be best for my goals but I will have the final say. I recognize the benefit and importance of having the breeder's advice but I feel much more comfortable knowing I will have the last say in which dog I end up with.

As far as the size, that is the answer I was pretty much expecting. The temperament and working ability is far more important anyhow. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jenny Bond said:


> Dave, the breeder will be giving me his recommendation. He said he is going to pick a couple out that he feels would be best for my goals but I will have the final say. I recognize the benefit and importance of having the breeder's advice but I feel much more comfortable knowing I will have the last say in which dog I end up with.
> 
> As far as the size, that is the answer I was pretty much expecting. The temperament and working ability is far more important anyhow.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Sounds good, you should be in great shape then. 

I actually just saw your intro and it looks like you're getting a dog out of Tim's Boker? Very nice dog. He just put up a 99 in tracking at this year's AWMA Nationals (though there are a lot of very nice tracking scores being put up right now)


----------



## Jenny Bond (Oct 9, 2013)

Dave, I am getting one out of Boker x Varka. I'm very excited and love both dogs. I saw that he got a 99, super excited about that as I need a dog to pick up on tracking quickly, it's my least favorite part! I hate doing it![-( 

I agree, the scores for tracking look great. I don't mean to downplay the competitors hard work but is this typical in a national's event or is someone being generous with points?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jenny Bond said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I will be bringing my Malinois puppy home on December 7, 2013 and I will be picking a male out of a litter of 11. There are 8 males and 3 females. I am getting the dog to compete primarily in IPO and possibly other protection sports. I have two questions for you all concerning picking my pup.
> 
> ...


The pup will grow up to whatever size it is supposed to be... There is no indication on how large it will become and you will have to settle for what you get size wise. Large pups can stay small where small pups can grow up to be large. It isn't important and shouldn't matter. I have had large males reaching up to a good 48 kilos and 70 CM's in height that were great to look at and a lot of work to work with since they were so big. The are no better or worse then the smaller size dogs, they just have more to lug around on the field and more for you to deal with strength wise. I prefer the 35 to 40 kilo dog, strong muscular build... 

There are very distinct bonusses to having a smaller dog... They are more agile and a lot quicker than their large counterparts. Big might look impressive but thats about it....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

we've had lots of threads related to this subject 

my only tip would be to try and keep "how it looks" out of your selection criteria.
(every puppy on the planet is good looking)

this is impossible to do of course ;-)

but trust me, once the pup gets away from the litter and is in your house, all previous memories will fade, and it will ALWAYS become the best looking in the litter 
...it's part of the bonding process //lol//

but if you make the effort it might make you see more of what you are looking for


----------



## Jenny Bond (Oct 9, 2013)

Rick, I agree. Every puppy is adorable. It is almost impossible to keep it out of the consideration process but I do a pretty good job at it. This won't be my first time picking a puppy, just my first time picking a puppy for IPO. 

I want to stress that temperament means the most to me. I simply asked the size question out of curiosity. I'm bent on picking out the best working dog I can. The only thing that I have a requirement for is a male as I've already got two bitches (and that they are!). That being said I would have a hard time turning down a perfect female.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jenny Bond said:


> Dave, I am getting one out of Boker x Varka. I'm very excited and love both dogs. I saw that he got a 99, super excited about that as I need a dog to pick up on tracking quickly, it's my least favorite part! I hate doing it![-(
> 
> I agree, the scores for tracking look great. I don't mean to downplay the competitors hard work but is this typical in a national's event or is someone being generous with points?


No, definitely isn't typical from what I've seen. I don't mean to downplay their hard work either, but the conditions were probably favorable - has to be the best group of tracking scores I've ever seen. Very very impressive for sure


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenny Bond said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I will be bringing my Malinois puppy home on December 7, 2013 and I will be picking a male out of a litter of 11. There are 8 males and 3 females. I am getting the dog to compete primarily in IPO and possibly other protection sports. I have two questions for you all concerning picking my pup.
> 
> ...


I think if anyone could tell you what one was going to be the winner.....they would be charging for that service.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenny

The litter should be good and pretty consistent. I'd pick the puppy that picks you and forget about all the testing nonsense.
I'd also get the puppy the day before or the day after but NOT on
" a date that will live in Infamy" Pearl Harbor Day


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Get a female and call her Pearl.


----------



## Jenny Bond (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been stressing for a name and thought about a "Pearl Harbor" themed name but couldn't think of any I liked. I will be getting a male, any thoughts on "Pearl Harbor" themed names?


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

"Arizona" would be a cool name for a male. Congratulations on the new pup.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Jenny Bond said:


> I've been stressing for a name and thought about a "Pearl Harbor" themed name but couldn't think of any I liked. I will be getting a male, any thoughts on "Pearl Harbor" themed names?


I searched Pearl Harbor Heroes:
http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq66-8a.htm

How about Pharris?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Pharris_(FF-1094)

Or Finn?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_John_Finn_(DDG-113)

Or something along those lines anyway.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenny Bond said:


> I've been stressing for a name and thought about a "Pearl Harbor" themed name but couldn't think of any I liked. I will be getting a male, any thoughts on "Pearl Harbor" themed names?


You should read the story of Dorie Miller. Pretty Amazing stuff, Was awarded the Navy Cross for his actions at Pearl Harbor.

Then 2 years later still serving in the Navy made the ultimate sacrifice for his country.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I like the more outgoing pups in a litter. I pick the ones that eagerly come up to me. I don't like the shy ones. Really who knows how a pup will turn out we are dealing with flesh and blood.


----------

